# Martial Arts Advice



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Looking for some guidance from you guys.

I have been getting in shape recently but need some thing to take me forwards.

So what martial arts give a good balance between fitness and useful self defence techniques ?


----------



## ferret303 (Sep 6, 2007)

Give aikido a try it's a great martial art.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

All of them should have a good mix of Cardio and Anaerobic exercise as a warm up. The Martial Art you choose would probably be down to location and class time etc.

My preference is JuJitsu. It will give you what you need.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^^as above...

I think it also depends if you want no contact, semi contact, full contact, or mental contact.....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

I want something that will be of use should I ever need it in a real life situation. I looked at Nijusu but theres alot of weapons based training involved with that and as I seldom have sa belt full of shuriken to hand i don't see the point of it lol.

I want something that everything I get taught I could use if needs be.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd have a look around and watch a few classes. From what you say in terms of cardio, flexibility and self defence primary options are MMA (mixed martial arts) where you get a combination of boxing, muay thai, jiu-jitsu and submission wrestling plus tons of cardio and a relaxed atmosphere; Muay Thai or Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Krav Maga might be an option as well. I'd think from what you say the the more traditional arts wouldn't be a long term interest and, to be honest, aikido is pretty limited in the street.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

Evil Twin said:


> I want something that will be of use should I ever need it in a real life situation. I looked at Nijusu but theres alot of weapons based training involved with that and as I seldom have sa belt full of shuriken to hand i don't see the point of it lol.
> 
> I want something that everything I get taught I could use if needs be.


Perhaps look for a hybrid style that encompasses grappling as well as punching/kicking.

It's been about 15 years since I have done any martial arts training. However, I found the form a Kung Fu that I did do (Lau Gar) lacking in grappling techniques. I did try Akido briefly to fill this gap but I found the Japanese attitudes that are prevalent too rigid for my liking.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Where abouts are you?

this is the School i attend.

http://www.zenkempo.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Have a look at different schools/clubs local to you and see what's on offer. Go speak to the instructors of those clubs and make sure that you get on with the instructor(s) and that you like the general feel of the club. If there's a personality clash with the instructor then you're only going to walk away with a negative opinion of that art, which may not be the case.

Also - watch out for McDojang/McDojos. These tend to have contracts that are difficult to get out of, charge more money, offer guaranteed black belt in x years.

I personally take grading systems with a pinch of salt. They're useful to quickly assess what someone should know and guage their experience, but a black belt doesn't mean that you're a ninja. It just means (for me) that I have something black to tie my trousers up with!

Whatever you choose - I hope you enjoy it!

Have a look at www.martialartsplanet.com/forums for some information/advice on which art/beginners info and maybe some schools info


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

If useful self defence techniques is your goal then look into Krav Maga.
Great system that has the sole purpose to teach you easy to use, practical, real life self defence in real world conditions.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Krav Maga looks like my thing. However no-one doing it around Lincoln


----------

